# Explosion Proof Assemblies



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Your UL rep (sales person) will be the one to answer those questions.


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

Where in Canada are you?

If you are in Ontario, I would have Esafe do a hazardous location field evaluation on the equipment and they would give you an orange system inspection sticker when it passes


tbh, i dont see why you would need UL or ULC requirement to sell them. Plenty of equipment manufacturers sell equipment without any sort of evaluation sticker on them and it is up to the installing contractor to have it inspected to meet local requirements.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

I know you can have equipment CSA inspected and stickered on site but we don't buy anything that isn't CSA to begin with. I've even sent stuff back and looked for a different source if not stickered.

Tim


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Good Morning Everyone,
> 
> I can't quite figure out what is required for this.
> 
> ...


Without knowing your equipment I have two questions.
Are you modifying the box any.
Can you sell then as listed components for field assembly and just have the end user install part A into Part B connected with Part C.

Just a thought


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

just the cowboy said:


> Are you modifying the box any.


No, factory box, everything is friction fit.


just the cowboy said:


> Can you sell then as listed components for field assembly and just have the end user install part A into Part B connected with Part C.


I suppose we could. The box is listed, and I suppose the client can put what they want into the box, and we just so happen to sell the parts, but I'd rather sell it as a listed assembly.

Basically we bought some C1D1 motion sensors, and they're just a Hubbell box with a motion inside of them, and I am exploring what would be required for us to do the same and sell them.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

There are multiple “XP” methods. Depends on what one you use.

BUT UL will be 101% useless. Don’t waste your time on them. XP standards fall under NEMA, IEC, and CSA. So even if you are US based your two most likely NRTLs on the box are FM Global and CSA. You would have to produce lots of samples plus all the paperwork for traceability.

It is far easier to just use a box that is already rated and insert your stuff. Boxes are already mass produced on fully automated lines.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

I spent several years dealing one on one with the UL inspectors in Phoenix. I found that asking questions to them was always taken as being intelligent. I suggest you make an appointment with your local person and sit down for lunch and ask them. Bring pics for examples for easy recondition. 
One of my dealings was with a label which was being used and was out of spec. (temp tolerances) The MFG of the label making company in the beginning put me off. Finally I got the
attention of the owner. Once he understood the problem was solved in less than a week. 
I was paying for a UL listed label that should have lasted more than 10 years and they were fading in less than 3. In this situation the labels were serial numbered and just changing the label with a new number produced all kinds of hell for the company I was working for. 

Hint when writing your specs for approval do not say to use a Blue Ribbon Bolt 3/8" X 1 grade 8.
Instead the spec should read any 3/8" x 1 grade 8 bolt with xxx finish. If the bolt company changes spec all of a sudden your out of spec and in theory UL can send a cease and desist order to stop your business in its tracks.
The inspectors are masters at reading specs and will find tiny issues with ease.
Once your up and running they will schedule a date for inspection and it is a good idea to have someone that is familiar with the paper work and the process go with them.

The one thing I am positive about is if you sell an assembly it will have to be tested until it passes. Does not matter if the pieces are UL listed the assembly has to be tested. Yes the tests are to failure. Them last test I did was for a 1200 amp terminal can where the POCO put their round bus bar CT's. Since the idiots put all of phase wiring in a single conduit with a ground the box failed. The company paid $60,000.00 for the test and was given a date 12 days in the future for the re test. The second box had one of each phase in each conduit with a ground. The cost of the shipping and everything for the second test was over $70,000.00 including the cost to UL. 
Once it passes then you as the MFG will have to acquire labeling equipment for your business for your product. Lots of choices out there for this. The standard UL labels are purchased by the sheet for a per each cost. Cheapest label we used was a dollar each. 
Then the labels have to have the same position on every product. As a hint I used a Zebra product that was computer driven and would number labels in concession. For your monthly report to UL.

It is expensive and UL are MASTERS at nit picking, they have to be. Best to pay for lunch with the UL inspector and have him point you in the right direction. They are there to help.


----------

